# Pinup model Shannon photoshoot



## cyngus (Sep 16, 2010)

Worked with a very pretty lady the other night for a pinup style shoot she wanted to do for her man.

photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

What do you guys think?

Used a ring flash for this shoot helped out quite a bit in post editing.. really flattens out the subject making my life easier when editing the shot.. not as much painting over the model is required to achieve the desired result

used an alien bees ringflash nice light for the price!

any questions bout my work flow .. just ask! thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2010)

I like them.  You made the photo look like illustration.  Do you use liquify tool on most of them?


----------



## cyngus (Sep 16, 2010)

on every single image actually  ... as pretty as these ladies are in real life.. its impossible for them to have such a perfect body that looks almost hand drawn..

i liquify all bumps and lumps to create a smooth line.. of curves.. as well as used to enhance other bumps and lumps (boobs.. butt.. calves.. etc)


----------



## cletusjermal (Sep 16, 2010)

I love pinup shoots. I would like to start trying them. When you do the shoots do the models bring all the clothes or do you have a variety for them to choose from?


----------



## cyngus (Sep 16, 2010)

depends the model.. that will usually be discussed before the shoot if shes got some outfits shed like to wear great.. otherwise i'll probably borrow some clothes from a vintage lingerie shop near me whom ive become friends with

they provide outfits sometimes if i provide them photos.. you'll see "Lace" on some of my images.. that is why


----------



## tnvol (Sep 16, 2010)

I like them.  They almost look like paintings. I'd be interested in seeing them right out of the camera before PP.  Nice job!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 16, 2010)

this photo you are really trying to make her face look like a doll right?  I love it.

photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito


----------



## cyngus (Sep 16, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> this photo you are really trying to make her face look like a doll right?  I love it.
> 
> photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito



yes sir.. as "porcelain" looking as possible is what i aim for..

schettylens.. pm me if you want to see...


----------



## tnvol (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't help but think these shouldn't be in the Beginner Forum.  lol


----------



## cyngus (Sep 16, 2010)

i like the beginner forum crowd better.. =)

plus my soul reason for posting is to help share my knowledge.. of course i like to hear feedback of what people like / dont like or think i could do to improve the composition or what have you. 

i'm really just posting to see if anyone has any questions so i can explain / teach my technique =)

so... 
lemme know if anyone does! haha


----------



## cletusjermal (Sep 17, 2010)

cyngus said:


> i like the beginner forum crowd better.. =)
> 
> plus my soul reason for posting is to help share my knowledge.. of course i like to hear feedback of what people like / dont like or think i could do to improve the composition or what have you.
> 
> ...



Where do you find the models. Or do they come to you. I would like to try some shoots like this but im not sure where to find models that would do it. What advice do you have. Also any advice for shooting these type shots. I really like your pictures. What was the liquify tool you were talking about. Is it in PS. I am still trying to learn it so im not familiar with that one.


----------



## cyngus (Sep 18, 2010)

I find my models through friends really.. most of them have a look that i like.. and think would work well for pinup.. some are just want pinup photos taken of themselves even if they are not the standard "pinup" looking chick.

i recommend using models with curves boobs.. butt..hips.. etc.. makes for a for classic look

i would suggest also shooting the model on a very simple background .. classic pinup photos have little or no background.. perhaps just 1 prop.. unless im shooting a client who wants the shot to look a certain way.. i would rather just shoot her on a white background an then create my own simple graphical background in PS..

however.. putting the model into an environment even if you dont end up using ANY of the actual location in the shot.. helps bring out certain character in the model which shows up in the photo ... almost always..  in this photo

photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

the model was inside of a small shower stall.. and for whatever reason she came to life.. as you can see in the photo.. her eyes and facial expression is spot on.. and her body language is EXACTLY what i was looking for.

however.. i used none of the shower in the shot.

the liquify tool is in PS.. under "filters" you use it to push and pull pixles in the image almost like the smudge tool.. only with more precision and without blurring the pixels.. its very handy for smoothing out lumps and bumps.. as well as enhancing smaller body parts that you want bigger or more curvy..

hope that helps!

post process is a technique you develop over time.. but its a system that you can learn easily.. let me know if you need more tips 



cletusjermal said:


> cyngus said:
> 
> 
> > i like the beginner forum crowd better.. =)
> ...


----------



## tnvol (Sep 18, 2010)

I really like second example you posted (the shower).  She oozes sexuality and attitude and she does it all on her own with no props to clutter the background.  She just jumps out of the picture.  Simply amazing in my opinion.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 18, 2010)

photomodelnetwork.com - Eric Chiarito

Did you thin her thighs on this one?  Her (very) high thighs look like they were thinned too much.  Maybe it's natural but it looks weird IMO.

I think you did a great job on these photos (I'm new though, *shrug*  I don't know a lot).  That was just one thing that really stuck out to me.


----------



## cyngus (Sep 18, 2010)

tnvol. yah she is a great subject to shoot cant wait to get her back for some more! she is the perfect body type and shows up great on the camera.. she is also a very talented hair stylist and MUA

misstwinkly.. oddly no i did not edit that area of her body.. i only smooth out some area of her curves to make it seem more .. hand drawn.. but her body is so appropriate for these types of photos i didnt have to make very many body modifications to achieve what i was looking for..

aside from the obvious.. removing all texture from her skin haha.. there really isnt much else done to her overall body shape..


----------



## cletusjermal (Sep 18, 2010)

cyngus said:


> I find my models through friends really.. most of them have a look that i like.. and think would work well for pinup.. some are just want pinup photos taken of themselves even if they are not the standard "pinup" looking chick.
> 
> i recommend using models with curves boobs.. butt..hips.. etc.. makes for a for classic look
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Sep 18, 2010)

Dude nice! I am currently looking for models but I have a girlfriend and I don't know how she would feel about it heh. I mean I have asked her to do it but she doesn't like being photographed. However i'll find something. :thumbup:
Nice shots!


What setup did you use? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## cyngus (Sep 18, 2010)

for the majority of my shots ive used 1 flash head.. 7d or 5d depending whats available.. and thats about it.. 

for the 2 newer shots i just did.. (one being of Shannon) i used a ring flash synced to the camera with a cord and just held the ring flash over the lens.

really helps with the post process of flattening out the sink and shadows..


----------

